# compile problemer ALSA

## pider

Får ikke compliert ALSA-driver

feilmelding:

```
/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function `snd_pci_orig_save_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1163: error: too many arguments to function `pci_save_state'

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h: In function `snd_pci_orig_restore_state':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/include/adriver.h:1167: error: too many arguments to function `pci_restore_state
```

noen hjelp å få?

----------

## Ehnvis

Har du provat med de alsa drivrutiner som finns i kerneln? Har man ett ljudkort som stöds i kerneln så

finns det inget behov av de "externa" drivrutinerna.

----------

## pider

Jeg kjører kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r4 og har compilert med alsa drivere i kernelen. 

Må likevel compilere alsadrivere. 

lspci gir

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-760 [IGD4-1P] System Controller (rev 13)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-760 [IGD4-1P] AGP Bridge

00:04.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

00:04.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:04.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

00:04.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

00:04.4 Non-VGA unclassified device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

00:09.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 07)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105 [Rhine-III] (rev 86)

00:0b.0 Multimedia controller: Sigma Designs, Inc. REALmagic Hollywood Plus DVD Decoder (rev 02)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3] (rev a3)
```

Er det noen som har noen forslag?

----------

## kallamej

 *pider wrote:*   

> Får ikke compliert ALSA-driver
> 
> feilmelding:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Den versionen av alsa-driver fungerar inte med nyare kernels. Se till exempel topic 569705.

----------

